
A Less-Random Generator - McArthur GFX - barrkel
http://mcarthurgfx.com/blog/article/a-less-random-generator
======
ericlevine
The problem with this solution is that it will inspire people to do the video
game equivalent of counting cards: I know that the bag has 20 items, and I've
just had bad luck with 10 pulls in a row, better go fight the boss while my
"luck" is up.

Edit: though, this is assuming that you know when the bag empties, but that
shouldn't be too hard to detect given enough iterations.

~~~
tetha
Interesting. I did not think of this, but yes, I think this would create a
rift between 'casual' gamers and 'hardcore' gamers. IE those that abuse the
fact, that the randomization is hampered for gameplay purposes and those who
don't.

Thinking of it, this is a real problem, because if the shuffle bags size is
increased to make tracking the state of the bag harder, the randomness should
converge against true randomness again, defeating the point.

